# Bachman and Turner in Belleville



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had entered my name in a contest to see Bachman & Turner as they were doing 2 small shows just before the release of their newest CD (which came out yesterday). I got a Congratulations email last Saturday and went to the Empire Theatre in Belleville to pick up 2 tickets at the door last Tuesday. (The other show was in Winnipeg)
What a great night it was. The Empire hold about 300 people I would think and there was no obstructed views that I could see. We were 7 rows from the front and to the left of the stage. The played all the old BTO hits and some from the new CD. I couldn't believe the voice coming from Fred Turner - man he still has powerful vocals. They started at 9:00 pm and finished at roughly 10:40 pm after doing an encore. The only rest they took was to slow down to play Blue Collar. 
My tinnitus is just starting to calm back down to the "normal" ringing but I loved it. 

Brian


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice...i didn't even know about that...that would've been a cool show!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

brimc76 said:


> The only rest they took was to slow down to play Blue Collar.


Cool, that's my favorite BTO song, although I play Not Fragile almost every time I hold a bass.


----------

